

Ask HN: How do we solve the decentralized social network issue? - mehrzad

I've been studying on these decentralized services and learned that like a lot of types of web apps, there are a bunch of them claiming "we made the best service!" Personally, I would love for a decentralized social network to get traction, and I think the only think close enough is status.net/identi.ca (with about a million users on identi.ca). Ironically, app.net is obviously the most famous because they dared charge money. Can we developers unite under one service?
======
mingpan
The hardest part of such a thing is getting adoption. Commercial players in
the space have incentives to push their own offerings very hard.
Technologically, there have been a number of fully distributed and
decentralized systems. Financially, I guess nobody has really had enough
incentive to popularize one.

------
dragonbonheur
For you not to run away with the idea and greedily patent it, I'd just tell
you to ride on the bittorrent protocol.

